

Zooming into the sci-fantastical world of O.Z. - creamyhorror
http://www.syfy.com/tinman/oz/

======
creamyhorror
This interactive artwork makes me seriously want to watch the show being
promoted (Tin Man, a TV miniseries). Many of the pieces in it are stunningly
evocative (like the Asian city) and bring to mind some of the best adventure
games of yesteryear.

Also of note: the original Zoomquilt, a collaborative art project:

<http://www.zoomquilt.org/>

and Zoomquilt II:

<http://zoomquilt2.madmindworx.com/>

